# My London Photos



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Beautiful photos. Excellent quality indeed. Good work here! Hope you will post some more very soon.


----------



## Niyyu (Aug 7, 2007)

extremely wonderful pictures!!


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

for someone new to photography you are great, and it's not just the camera.

This shot is priceless:


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

^^ Thank you 

Today - I shot this very quicly while a few policemen were dealing with some men, I got afraid since I was the only person in that street alone and I was taking photos from the other side of the street.


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

Some phots I forgot to upload..


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Shapoor said:


> [/CENTER]


Lovely pic.


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

^ Thanks

From today..










Willesden


----------



## mwinyi (Oct 13, 2007)

which camera are you using?

the shots are second to none


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

mwinyi said:


> which camera are you using?


Sigma DP1



mwinyi said:


> the shots are second to none


What do you mean?

___________________



Today - Walk around Willesden


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

very nice :cheers:


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

Another one


----------



## Patachou (Dec 1, 2007)

very nice.


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

Today - St John's Wood










This one got way over exposed










Somewhere in NW London


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

*Yesterday* - High Street Kensington

Glassy Caffe Nero









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3839647754/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3839646252/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3838853781/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3838858997/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3839644564/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3839643880/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3838860063/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3839649088/sizes/o/

This one got a bit blurry 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3838856045/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3838857501/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3839642060/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3838860461/sizes/o/​


----------



## RamItDown (Oct 14, 2007)

brilliant pictures ^^


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

^Second that!

The last one is especially great.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Wonderful pics! It would be great to have a frequently updated thread about London here, like many other cities have.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

'second to none' means second to noone (means youre no1/ the best).


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

^ oh okay. Thank you then 



RamItDown said:


> brilliant pictures ^^





Mr Bricks said:


> ^Second that!
> 
> The last one is especially great.


Thanks



PortoNuts said:


> Wonderful pics! It would be great to have a frequently updated thread about London here, like many other cities have.


I can't go out everyday just for photography but I'll try to update this thread frequently. 

I might also upload some new pictures tonight if I get the chance.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Shapoor said:


> ^ oh okay. Thank you then
> 
> *I can't go out everyday just for photography *but I'll try to update this thread frequently.
> 
> I might also upload some new pictures tonight if I get the chance.


Of course not. I was not trying to say that. I suppose there are many forumers from London. Like a common thread for most photos of London.


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

^ OK. I'd be happy to contribute to such thread. 

Piccadilly Circus



















Royal Albert Hall










Piccadilly Circus










​


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

*Tonight* - Fresh pictures from London's Westfield in Shepherd's Bush! 










Inside the giant shopping centre!



















Houses around Westfield. They look pretty nice but if you visit the street behind (Uxbridge Road) them you'll find a slum with lots of poor houses and junk selling shops. 




























Playing around with the camera focus here














































The newly built tube station in Shepherd's Bush


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Wow! Some amazing angles you have there. And the lights...:drool:. You always have excellent photos. 

Thanks.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Wow!


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

You're welcome PortoNuts.
____________________

Oxford st. and Marble Arch at night

Oxford Circus























































Marble Arch


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed, most of those photos here are awesome, excellent :cheers:


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

These photos always make me drool.:drool:


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

These are my first panoramas ever!

The perspective turned out to be wacky but I'm pretty satisfied with it. I just need to get hold of the red light from those lamp posts.


----------



## agomezcepeda (May 3, 2007)

Congratulations for your pics, are amazing! and thank you for sharing with us!...I like the contrast in yours pics.


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

^ Thanks 

*Today *- Oxford st, Tottenham Court Rd, and other places





































I accidentally got into a weird walk path which ended up where some punks and metalheads hang around. This was where I got out, they don't really do Tattoos. But it was pretty cool...


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

I love small alleyways.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Seeing limousines in the streets of London is so cool.

Let me congratulate you Shapoor! You have a genuine talent for photography.


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

The best London thread I've ever seen. Good job Shapoor


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Awesome collection of London photos! The quality is excellent! Some of the best I've ever seen!


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

Thank you all! 

_____________

Spotted an old Volvo on the way to school today


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

Another one


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Wow - absolutely 100% awesome photos there! London looks more beautiful than ever .


----------



## Comfortably Numb (Dec 19, 2007)

Shapoor, you are a true genius...these are some of the best pics of London I've ever seen.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Shapoor, would you mind if I posted some pics of London from a forumer of my country? I will not post all of them, so I think it's not worth making a thread just for a few pics. 

Thanks a lot for such a great thread. :cheers2:


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

^ Tehran in summer and maybe Edinburgh this winter.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

You pics are the most artistic London pictures I've ever seen :applause:.


----------



## STARKAST (Dec 22, 2009)

Shapoor whats your fav spot to photograph in london ?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed, awesome great photos of London, Shapoor


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

^ Thanks



PortoNuts said:


> You pics are the most artistic London pictures I've ever seen :applause:.


Thank you. That's because I am an artist 



STARKAST said:


> Shapoor whats your fav spot to photograph in london ?


Canary Wharf and Euston road, two places that I rarely visit.


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

One Churchill Place from East Canary Wharf









The skyline getting dense


​


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Canary Wharf :master:. 

Thanks once again Shapoor kay:.


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

^ you're welcome

We had a great and cold morning in London today. The temperature was -4C, a lot of people moan but I personally love cold (anything over -25C is cool). I took a few pictures but they're not focused on any urban landscape, they're close up shots...




























Film photographs from random buildings. I can't remember their exact location but I think they were somewhere near Euston or Tottenham Court road...



















More to come later​


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

There's such a charm in the brick buildings. Great Shapoor! kay:


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

Fog over the Docklands




Snow in London today - West Hampstead tube station

​


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

It looks like London is getting a lot of snow this Winter.


----------



## mwinyi (Oct 13, 2007)

which camera are you using ?

Thinking of buying Nikon D 5000 

is this what you are using?


----------



## diskojoe (Apr 8, 2009)

:cheers:

like that first one up there underneath the dock. looks like a nice place to chill out.


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

PortoNuts said:


> It looks like London is getting a lot of snow this Winter.


Yup. Especially NW London.



mwinyi said:


> which camera are you using ?
> 
> Thinking of buying Nikon D 5000
> 
> is this what you are using?


I use a Sigma DP1 and Nikon F50



diskojoe said:


> :cheers:
> 
> like that first one up there underneath the dock. looks like a nice place to chill out.


Looks like it doesn't it? It's so dirty and wet in real life, and the noisy Clipper and Police boats passing by make it hard to relax. :nuts:

_____

Looking over the London Underground tracks...
​


----------



## STARKAST (Dec 22, 2009)

The snow brings something new to all the snowless pics of london around 

The last photo is form the metropolitan line ? Also how did you get the shot directly above the rail ? Or were on a platform ? I'm baffled :nuts:


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

It's the Jubilee line. I shot it from the platform.

Here's a panorama of the same place










NW London


Some people shots


​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice, interesting photos as well, shapoor


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

New panorama!

I took it today right after sunrise and during Thames' low tide. It was so nice to see the area around the city hall being calm without tourists. I tried to be a bit more original with my Tower Bridge photo and go down to the river bank.

​


----------



## diskojoe (Apr 8, 2009)

^^

imo your effort is very successful. I love the tower bridge but it is a very touristy attraction, but rightfully so.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Always out there taking the best shots. Congratulations!:cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Wey - 200th post! Great shots, sorry to hear about your feelings towards urban photography as your piccies are fantastic. Look forward to seeing more nonetheless.


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

Some old photo from winter








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4566906840/sizes/o/


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

I got a film scanner this Christmas so I dug up some of my negatives and came through this...

London skyline from Hornsey Lane bridge aka Suicide bridge.


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Cool picture!


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

:bow:


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

london is a fascinating city


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

North Greenwich


----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been meaning to check out this thread for ages. Absolutely great set of pics of London's many faces. Thanks.


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

^^ Glad you liked them geoff


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

North Greenwich









The other side of suicide bridge









Foggy view from Rotherhithe









Somewhere near Edgware Rd. along the 52 bus route.


----------



## diskojoe (Apr 8, 2009)

NICE! film im guessing


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

^ Yup. The second and third of the last post are 120 film.


----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

Amazing pictures :applause:


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

^ Thank you.

A few shots from winter


----------



## batool22 (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks for the beautiful pictures and 
Great pics


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

Near St. Paul's tube station


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great shots....:cheers:


----------

